# Proper humidity level CRUCIAL for digital garment printers



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Now that the cold weather season is upon us in many parts of the country it's a good time to remind machine owners about the importance of humidity levels. Proper humidity can play a huge role in the proper functioning of any brand of digital garment printer. Heating the space you keep your printer in will dry the air in that space. Most of the printers need to be between 40% to 80% humidity. You WILL experience ink problems if you do not keep the humidity level in that zone. EVERY printer owner should have a humidity gauge (hygrometer) in the room they keep the printer in. You can buy one up at Home Depot, Loews, or a local hardware store. A digital model can cost as little as $10. Here is an example from Amazon:
Amazon.com: Taylor Indoor/Outdoor Thermometer with Indoor Humidity Gauge: Kitchen & Dining
If your levels are too low you should pick up and use a humidifier. It is inexpensive insurance to make sure your printer runs trouble free.

Harry


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep Harry  its that time again. I have been using my humidifier for the last couple of weeks already. I agree about the hydgometer, I got one at lows that is magnetic and sticks right to my machine, I think it was only about $15. I also use the hot air humidifiers as I have found the cool air ones dont put out near as much moisture and the hot air ones.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I have had mine going for a couple of weeks also.
Sunny I have never heard of a hot air one (I learn alot) May have to get one of those too
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I might have worded that incorrectly haha, its a hot steam one, not air


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

ha ha
I am sure I would have figured it out once I got to the store
I am full of hot air though (not really)


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

Air conditioning works a treat as well. I have a split system in my printing room and it is set at a constent temp. This also resutls in The garment itself not taking on too much moisture before printing. As we hang a couple of racks each night for the morning run we do not want damp T's in the morning. If you do have a AC unit be sure to have the air flow so it does not bolw dircetly onto the machine or in the area of the machine, this can cause excess dust and air blowing under the printhead whilst printing and you will get alot of ink spay dust. Also it is important to keep your filters clean to also prevent dust flying around. 
We are coming into summer over here in Australia and we get alot of afternoon storms which gives us very high Humidty and very sticky sweety early evenings. It is a pain in the but when others come around and leave the doors open or the wife comes in and opens all the windows. Im sure she was born in a tent LOL.


----------

